# Whats up with these ebay strobes?



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I see stobe kits like this all over ebay, they are all around the same price range and seem to be the same brand regardless of the seller. I really dont want to spend money on lighting as I dont need more than my mini lightbar, but at this price I think these would be cool to have reguardless of how much I need them. I know nothing about strobes, so could somebody give me a little more insight to these? Would a kit like this include everything I need? Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ambe...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

save $$ and buy name brand


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Seller has excellent feedback.

For a tenth the price of "name brand" light they are worth a try.

I picked up some Ebay 4 LED heads over three years ago to mount behind the grille of my bro's pickup (since ebay no-name ones were literally the only source for green ones [ambulance squad color]), still working great to this day.

If I didn't already have Lin3's I would have given them a try for my rear lights, but wanted them to sync.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

EGLC;934569 said:


> save $$ and buy name brand


That was my first thought, but at the same time I wont be using them hardly ever, and for the price it might be worth a try.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

For $20 bucks i'd give them a try, I bought my hideaways on ebay and so far so good. i have had good luck with stuff like this in the past. For $20 even if they only last a year you will get your money's worth. I had to extend the wires on mine, but thats not a big deal.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Im thinking I will. The set I was looking at had 6 strobe boxes. Im thinking 4 on the back of my backrack and 1 on each side. I just can figure out how I would run the wiring if I got these without haing wires running all over the place.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

As usual, you get what you pay for. If you are going to put the time into installing them right, why would you want to skimp on quality?


----------



## jrjr2u (Oct 5, 2009)

It does not say anything about being water tight.... you might have to silicone them up good to keep the water out.
Also, it states 
Voltage: 10.5V-13.5V

Our vehicles can top 14v, maybe ask seller a question about that first.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree, you get what you pay for. I can't see these lights being very good,


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I rould rarely ever use these, and therefor just cant justify spending the money on a different set, its crazy how expensive this stuff can get. 

jrjr2u, I get a little confused with some of this stuff, what exactly does this mean, and if I send a message, what is it that Im asking?


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

You either need them or you don't. If you need warning lights than get some good ones. Don't buy some lights just because they are cheap.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

SafetyLighting;935731 said:


> You either need them or you don't. If you need warning lights than get some good ones. Don't buy some lights just because they are cheap.


All Im sayin is they are not a a requirement. I would use them if I had them, but if I didnt, my mini lightbar would be sufficient still. The setup Im lookin at has 6, 3 led boxes, and everything to mount and controll them. for under $50. to go with "good ones" whats that gonna cost? Way more than Im willing to spend.


----------



## jrjr2u (Oct 5, 2009)

farmerkev;935721 said:


> jrjr2u, I get a little confused with some of this stuff, what exactly does this mean, and if I send a message, what is it that Im asking?


Actually right after I posted that I sent the seller a message asking if they are weather tight or not. If and or when I hear back I will let ya know.

There is a link to click in the auction to ask seller a question. Then you choose a rough reason for the message from a drop down, and type your question in the box. Not hard once you have done it.

I bought a set of 2 - 3 led units from Hong Kong just for grins. They work good and were only like $4. There are 2 flash patterns that are chosen by which wire you power up. They are very bright. For $4 it was worth trying them out.

Edit-
Just heard from the seller and here is the reply-


> Yes, it is designed for install at outside the car.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Thats not the exact seller that I was buying the kit from, heres the link to the exact setup I am kinda considering.

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-X-3-LED-Car-T...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27ae1ef0ee

I can send a message and ask the seller some questions, but beyond the water tight issue I still am not quite sure on what Im asking. Thanks for the help!


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

The water tight issue isnt a big deal, as stated earlier, silicone would take care of that. but...this seller just ahs em listed as 12v. Im not sure. for the price I dont mind if they only last a while. Just cant make up my mind.


----------



## jrjr2u (Oct 5, 2009)

Although the working voltage of our vehicles is 14 volts or so, they are still called 12 volt systems. 6 cells x 2 volts per cell. I would have to think that aspect is ok but you could ask the operating range of them when you contact the seller. 

The cheap ones I got for $4 are in no way water tight, that's why I brought that up. 
These could be fine in that regard but check them over good.


----------



## 50chevtrk (Oct 30, 2009)

farmerkev;935758 said:


> All Im sayin is they are not a a requirement. I would use them if I had them, but if I didnt, my mini lightbar would be sufficient still. The setup Im lookin at has 6, 3 led boxes, and everything to mount and controll them. for under $50. to go with "good ones" whats that gonna cost? Way more than Im willing to spend.


I'm just saying you might want to check state laws i do believe you must have a flashing light even if you plow your own drive because you still have to do the end of your drive which in that case you will be backing on to a public road just a thought


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

Who bought it for a penny????? and $18 for shipping
Who ever did needs to make a video


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

50chevtrk;938264 said:


> I'm just saying you might want to check state laws i do believe you must have a flashing light even if you plow your own drive because you still have to do the end of your drive which in that case you will be on to a public road just a thought


I dont have a plow on my truck, but I do use it for hauling equipment that I do use such as snowbloers and my buddies atv with a plow. I already have a whelen mini lightbar.



turb0diesel;938268 said:


> Who bought it for a penny????? and $18 for shipping
> Who ever did needs to make a video


The seller has lots of gooy pricing like that. He had a similar strobe set for about $18 but the shipping was free.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

buy american!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

federal signal, whelen, sho me, tomar and code 3. That other stuff is crap. Sirennet.com They have quality 4 led heads, for 45 bucks or something. And 6 led ones for $55.Code 3 makes them and sirennet puts their name on it. Dont waste your time installing the chinese knock offs.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

cubanb343;938928 said:


> buy american!


Im finding out that all of these cheap ones are in china, and that does bug me, thats a main reason why I said no to the set I posted up.



ultimate plow;939044 said:


> federal signal, whelen, sho me, tomar and code 3. That other stuff is crap. Sirennet.com They have quality 4 led heads, for 45 bucks or something. And 6 led ones for $55.Code 3 makes them and sirennet puts their name on it. Dont waste your time installing the chinese knock offs.


That means Im looking at a few hundred dollars to get a similar setup, which to me isnt worth it. Looks like I just wont put lights in. When I get the truck repainted I do want to do hideaweays in the 4 corners.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

Just a heads up. I understand that we have several months of plowing left for the season and you'll want to use this hopefully for a good long time, but these items coming from china take forever to get here. I started purchasing lights from afar and have several sets that i have since gotten rid of with my last truck that took exactly 31 days to get here. Just seemed way to long to wait for cheap set of lights that i cant garauntee them working...


----------



## brbcbrent (Dec 18, 2006)

I've got a set on my personal vehicle, I figured (like the OP) for $20 they're there if I need them but I didn't need a $300 light bar. I found I've used them more often than I thought I would (never on the road for obvious reasons). Here's a vid of the mini ones (3x6 LEDs) installed.

They took a good 20 days to arrive. But they've held on pretty well, lots of rain, washes, and snow, they all still work.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Kev I bought these last year to put up around the top of the sunshade on my tractor and I thought they were ok for about a month and they seamed like great value at this money but alas the controler buttons started to stick and then the leds started to go in some of the banks. The worst problems with them is the ultra cheesie wire they use on them over in China as the first time it was twenty below here if you just touched it the wire would break and was useless in cold weather . I finally replace all of the wires with American quality wire and then the controller quit........................... so while they worked and it was warm they are fine but a few months into it and some cold weather and they are done.........


----------



## Bowtytek (Oct 22, 2007)

can somebody tell me the advantage of lights in the grill or front bumper on a plow truck! wouldn't the plow block the the lights? i am not being a smartass here, just curious.


----------



## fast trac (Dec 2, 2009)

We have used quite a few of these units, a simple bead of silicone around any joints and wire holes seals them up nicely for outside applications. These are extremely low power users (1 to 5 watts total)which is great on the atv's with electric salters. As for wiring I used simple phone wire which seems to work nicely as you can run multiple circuits through one harness to all the lights.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

fast trac, you are using 24 awg phone wire? Is it solid wire?


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

I used to be Fast Trac, Hitachiman Is my you tube handle so will use that here as well from now on, .... yes indeed, works like a charm as the led's are so low powered. Although it never really gets that cold here you may want to make sure they are well secured against vibration in colder climates. I also solder and heat shrink all connections


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Props to you for solder and heat shrink, but solid wire on anything that moves or vibrates is a big mistake. Also 24 awg wire at 12 volts, is only rated for about 1 amp per 7 feet. It might be working, but it's definitely not a good idea.

I'm not trying to come down on you, just want to make sure you understand the risks.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Bowtytek;963364 said:


> can somebody tell me the advantage of lights in the grill or front bumper on a plow truck! wouldn't the plow block the the lights? i am not being a smartass here, just curious.


It depends on how high the truck is, a lot of times the plow does not block the top of the grille.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Those don't seem very bright and don't wig wag fast at all. BUT you do get what you pay for and for $20 I guess its not that bad. I noticed that in all of the EBAY auctions, they video tape the lights very close to make them look brighter.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Kev...The only difference between the 2 is that you get 2 more. Have to watch those chinese things... in the summer heat the lense melts. They're probably Generation 1 LED's. 

I liked when you look in some of the other items that they have a square LED light... What a joke that one is and it looks horrible.

I'd rather pay for something that I can get worked on locally (in the US) and not have to toss my $ to another country!

Want a good laugh... ask them in a question how much those lights cost to build... You'll be amazed!


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

In my opinion its not the running all the time that burns them out, its the poor quality. I know $20 bucks sounds enticing but it doesnt matter what brand you buy its the install that takes time. And trust me, take it from someone who outfitted all of their trucks with "cheap" lights it was a real pain and a lot more expensive to go back through and upgrade them to whelen only a few short months later. Do it right the first time IMHO


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

brbcbrent;941902 said:


> I've got a set on my personal vehicle, I figured (like the OP) for $20 they're there if I need them but I didn't need a $300 light bar. I found I've used them more often than I thought I would (never on the road for obvious reasons). Here's a vid of the mini ones (3x6 LEDs) installed.
> 
> They took a good 20 days to arrive. But they've held on pretty well, lots of rain, washes, and snow, they all still work.


Took 20 days to get there because your in Canada... those Ambers were WEAK So much for the power...you probably can't see them in the sunlight.

Generation 1 for sure! I'll stay with my Whelen Cadet I've got on my back deck of my car!


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Bowtytek;963364 said:


> can somebody tell me the advantage of lights in the grill or front bumper on a plow truck! wouldn't the plow block the the lights? i am not being a smartass here, just curious.


Put them on the plow facing sideways so you are seen coming out of driveways:

All you really need is 1 hot wire to the lights.

The front plow, back plow and over cab facing forward are Whelen Tier3's, completely waterproof with 25 flash patterns and you can sync them together. I synced mine in pairs.

I will use these LINZ6's next time though:http://www.strobesnmore.com/whelen-linz6-super-led-lighthead.html


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

A quick calculation in my head, at 2watts x 12volts each you could run 40 of these on a single circuit and still not even break a sweat...LOL, not that the cheapo controler would ever run that many. We use these babies only in high crunch locations. I.E. the ATV's and bobcats and I definetly would not recomend using a multi pattern controller anywhere that it is exposed to the elements. We run dual rotators on the trucks with 4" wig wags on the back of the salters as required by most commercial lots.


----------



## Bowtytek (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks for the answers folks. i can see them on the sides of the plow, just never saw in the grill. i had always wanted to put some on the sides of my back bumper for backing out of driveway, or at least in rear sidemarkers.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah I think a back bumper location is a good idea too.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

My truck doesn't have rear side markers except maybe as part of the taillights, and I think that would get into the one Title 29-A thing (§2054.2.B), unless maybe they were simultaneous flashing. For that, I've got the regular "4-way flashers," so I'd rather put some light heads on the sides (ends) of the back bumper, and/or along the top of the box. Something relatively flat, with or without branch guards on 'em.
Even with all the lights going, we have to be careful not to back out in front of somebody, but the snowbanks at the end of the driveways are starting to get kinda high, even after I've shoved them back into the ditches as much as possible.


----------



## hondapro4004x4 (Aug 24, 2009)

i have 2 sets of these "ebay" lights installed on my ATV. I am not one to e driveing slowly either so these lights get beat up, bounced up and down, and covered in mud. and not to mention snow from when i am plowing. I have 4- 3led heads and 4- 22led heads. All though they may not be quite as bright as name brand they are still pretty bright. They are still working fine and i have had them for almost a year now. Only complaint is the control box wire to the battery are quite short so i had to mount the box under the seat of my wheeler.


----------

